# Question about replacing biomax inserts



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Fluval Edge and planning on setting two Fluval Specs.
They all come with a little bag of biomax pellets, to put in the filter.

Depending on what instructions you follow, it's recommended to replace these at a frequency that ranges from every month to twice a year.
That seems strange to me - isn't that where the bulk of the beneficial bacteria live? If you take it all out at once, won't the tank go through a mini cycle? This to me would be an important consideration for a shrimp tank, for example...

I understand the pores in the pellets get clogged eventually but still...

How often do you replace these?
Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

IMO never replace your bio max. That's the heart of your tank. They say to replace it on the box so you will buy more. I see no benefit in replacing it. Ive never replaced it and never will. Im sure people who read the box have ruined their tanks because of it. As you said you will be tossing away all that beneficial bacteria you have been growing.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's getting too gunky\limiting flow you can just wash it in tank water. I wouldn't replace it as Justin stated.


----------

